# Product to take out dark spots



## janwa09 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi! I had this zit probably early this year and although it healed and disappeared pretty fast, the zit left an awful brown mark that I dunno how to remove! I've tried whitening products,etc but none of them seem to work.  Any recommendations?


----------



## alle685 (Jun 12, 2013)

I had the same problem as you but multiplied. I started to use Aveeno Daily facial scrub and use Avon Banishing Cream (I literally slather it on at night...and sometimes in the day too). It will take a while but it has worked WONDERS for my skin! It evened out my skin tone and has made my skin so soft.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 17, 2013)

For me, the MOST IMPORTANT thing I did for my dark spots was to religiously use sunscreen. The sun can make those spots darker and last longer, so that's step no. 1 for you. Specially if you'll be using fading/lightening/exfoliating products, as they make your skin even more sensitive to darkening in the sun.

  Don't aggressively treat it, be gentle and patient, invest in a good concealer that can cover the spot up as you heal it.


----------



## producttrier (Oct 17, 2013)

Clinique's even better dark spot corrector will do it. Also use a facial scrub, not everyday, this helps the skin to lessen where the spot is, making the spot lighter. Cleanse, then Clinique let dry, then moisturizer with spf let dry, then makeup for the day. For night same, except you don't need the moisturizer with spf necessarily.

  Cleanser - Philosophy Purity made simple, gentle but yet takes everything off

  Scrub try Origins Modern Friction or Korres Daily Brightening & Refining Buff Cleanser (sephora and hsn are the only sites that sell korres) This Korres is a part of the wild rose line which is meant for brightening and contains Vitamin C which is good for spots. They also have moisturizers.

  From the drugstore - Garnier The Ultimate Cleanser it's a scrub


----------



## NathalieLewis (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi janwa, in my own opinion. Since I started using this product to lessen dark circles and age spots, it really moisturizes my skin. You can check it too from winningskin. 

  I hope it helps.


----------



## jessicalee26 (May 23, 2014)

Natural remedy to get rid of dark spots under eyes-
  1. Drink complete quantity of water ( 3 liters/day for men and 2.2 liter/day for women).
  2. Put cucumber on eyes for around 15 minutes daily.
  3. Take 8 hours sleep.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Jun 19, 2014)

Vitamin C is a natural brightener so i recommend you to use products with Vitamin C. You can also have a beautiful and glowing skin if you have a healthy and active lifestyle. Start your day with a cup of tea with squeeze lemon and do some workouts. Drink plenty of water everyday and avoid long sun exposure. You should use a sunscreen to protect your skin from sun damages. You can also use a natural facial mask by Essenzza Health that has Moroccan Argan oil and Vitamin C.


----------



## Niya (Jun 22, 2014)

You can either use products with anti-oxidants like Vitamin C or Niacinamide or products with specific lightening ingredients, such as kojic acid, arbutin, mulberry extract, licorice extract etc. Also keep in mind that a spot will fade a lot faster if you are dilligent about sunscreen. Chemical exfoliation can also help (with glycolic acids for instance).

  I never support lightening skin beyond your natural color, but this blog has some information and recommendations: http://allaboutskinlightening.net/


----------



## texasnative3 (Jun 22, 2014)

The dark spot you are describing is what is known as post-inflammatory hyper pigmentation. Your skin gets inflamed (injured, irritated) and as it heals, it generates more pigment in that area. Sunscreen is the key to keeping the area from tanning to an even darker shade as it heals. OTC fade creams work slowly, and Ambi makes a decent one, but you are talking weeks to months. Prescription products work better but still take weeks. In the meantime, SPF 30 or higher and cover up.


----------

